# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Всесвітній День Сантехніка

## Vikigfk

Желаете быть в курсе всех горячих новостей госудраств? Желаете знать самые важные публикации из первых уст? 
 
Тогда рекомендуем подписаться на сайт Rusjizn. У нас вы найдете самые свежие статьи экономики и политики стран, прочитаете о происходящих военных конфликтах на земном шаре, окунетесь в Мир дикой природы. 
И это все на одном сайте. 
Также мы предоставляем еженедельные подборки самых топовых публикаций и Вам не придется перечитывать каждую статью чтоб не пропустить самое нужное. 
Данные статьи можно получать на телефон и не тратить время на изучение всех статей. 
Подписывайтесь и мы будем рады Вас видеть. 
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ СЃРїРѕР№Р»РµСЂРѕРІ
РёРЅС‚РµСЂРµСЃРЅС‹Рµ С„Р°РєС‚С‹ Рѕ СЃР°РЅС‚РµС…РЅРёРєРµ
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ Р¶РµРЅСЃРєРѕРіРѕ СЃС‡Р°СЃС‚СЊСЏ
РјС–Р¶РЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅРёР№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЃРµРєСЃСѓ
РјС–Р¶РЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅРёР№ РґРµРЅСЊ Р¶С–РЅРѕС‡РѕРіРѕ С‰Р°СЃС‚СЏ 2023
Р»РёСЃС‚С–РІРєР° Р· РґРЅРµРј ??РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёР  єР°
С„Р°РєС‚Рё РїСЂРѕ С…РѕРј'СЏРєС–РІ
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ Р°С‚РѕРїРёС‡РµСЃРєРѕР№ СЌРєР·РµРјС‹
РґРµРЅСЊ РјР°СЃР°Р¶РёСЃС‚Р° 2023
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЃС‚СѓРґРµРЅС‚Р°
РґРµРЅСЊ РїР°РјСЏС‚Рё СЃРІСЏС‚РёС‚РµР»СЏ РіСЂРёРіРѕСЂРёСЏ
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ РЅР°СЂС†РёСЃСѓ
РґРµРЅСЊ РєРѕРЅРґРёС‚РµСЂР° 2023
РґРµРЅСЊ РІРёРЅР°С…РѕРґСѓ СЃРѕРЅС†РµР·Р°С…РёСЃРЅРё  С… РѕРєСѓР»СЏСЂС–РІ
РґРµРЅСЊ С„С–Р·С–РѕС‚РµСЂР°РїРµР  ІС‚Р°
СЃ РґРЅРµРј СЏРїРѕРЅСЃРєРёС… РґРµР»СЊС„РёРЅРѕРІ
РєРѕР»Рё РґРµРЅСЊ Р¶С–РЅРѕС‡РѕРіРѕ С‰Р°СЃС‚СЏ 2023 СЂРѕРєСѓ
РґРµРЅСЊ РїСЂРёРјРёСЂРёС‚РµР»СЊРЅ  ѕРіРѕ РїРѕС†РµР»СѓСЏ
РґРµРЅСЊ СЃРµРєСЃСѓР°Р»СЊРЅРѕРіРѕ Р·РґРѕСЂРѕРІ'СЏ
РєРѕР»Рё РґРµРЅСЊ СЃР°РЅС‚РµС…РЅС–РєР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РєСѓРєР»С‹
РґРµРЅСЊ РЅРµР·Р°Р»РµР¶РЅРѕСЃС‚С– РјР°РєРµРґРѕРЅС–С—
РіРѕСЂРѕСЃРєРѕРї РЅР° 2023 СЂС–Рє СЃС‚СЂС–Р»РµС†СЊ
РіРѕСЂРѕСЃРєРѕРї С‚РµСЂРµР·Рё РЅР° 2023 СЂС–Рє
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРёР±Р°Р»РєРё СѓРєСЂР°С—РЅР°
С‚РёР¶РґРµРЅСЊ РєР»РѕСѓРЅС–РІ
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЂСѓРґРёС… 2023
РґРµРЅСЊ С‚С…СЌРєРІРѕРЅРґРѕ
РґРµРЅСЊ Р±СѓРґС–РІРµР»СЊРЅРёРєР° 2023
Р· РґРЅРµРј ??РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёР  єР° Р»РёСЃС‚С–РІРєРё
С„С–Р»СЊРјРё РїСЂРѕ РјСѓР·РёРєСѓ С‚Р° РјСѓР·РёРєР°РЅС‚С–РІ
РїСЂР°Р»СЊРЅР° РјР°С€РёРЅР°
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєР° РґР»СЏ РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  Р°
РїСЂР°РІРѕСЃР»Р°РІРЅС‹Рµ РїСЂР°Р·РґРЅРёРєРё РІ СЏРЅРІР°СЂРµ 2023
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє СЃРїСЂР°РІ РЅР° РІРµСЃРЅСѓ
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЃРµРєРѕРЅРґ С…РµРЅРґР°
РїРѕРґР°СЂСѓРЅРєРё РЅР° РґРµРЅСЊ СЃС‚Р°С‚РёСЃС‚РёРєРё
РєРѕРЅРєСѓСЂСЃ РґРІРѕР№РЅРёРєРѕРІ С‡Р°СЂР»Рё С‡Р°РїР»РёРЅР°
РґРµРЅСЊ Р»РµС‚РЅРµРіРѕ РѕС‚РґС‹С…Р°
СЃРѕР±РѕСЂ РїСЂРµРїРѕРґРѕР±РЅС‹С… РѕС‚С†РѕРІ РєРёРµРІРѕ-РїРµС‡РµСЂСЃРєРёС…, РІ Р±Р»РёР¶РЅРёС… РїРµС‰РµСЂР°С…
СЃРѕР±РѕСЂ РїСЂРµРїРѕРґРѕР±РЅРёС… РѕС‚С†С–РІ РєРёС”РІРѕ-РїРµС‡РµСЂСЃСЊРєРёС…
РґРµРЅСЊ СЃСѓРґСѓ РІ РЈРєСЂР°С—РЅС–
РґРµРЅСЊ РїРёР¶Р°РјС‹
С‚Р°РЅРѕРє РјР°Р»РµРЅСЊРєРёС… РєР°С‡РµРЅСЏС‚
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ Р°Р»РѕРїРµС†РёРё
РґРµРЅСЊ В«РѕР±РЅРёРјРёС‚Рµ СЃРІРѕРёС… РґРµС‚РµР№В»
РґРµРЅСЊ РїСЂРѕРµРєС‚РЅРѕРіРѕ РјРµРЅРµРґР¶РµСЂР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РіС–РґСЂРѕРіСЂР°С„С–С—
РґРЅС– РїР°Рј'СЏС‚С– РјР°РєСЃРёРјСѓ РіСЂРµРєР°
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє СЃРїСЂР°РІ РЅР° Р»С–С‚Рѕ РґР»СЏ РґС–С‚РµР№

----------

